# How often to feed



## nepenthes (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm relatively new to dart frogs...I was wondering how many times a day I should feed them?


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

2x weekly

I supplement 3 different supplements so I am thinking about feeding 3x weekly but just feeding less each feeding i.e.

Monday - rep-cal
Wednesday - Herptivite
Friday - Repashy

But right now it is

Monday - rep-cal 
Friday - Herptivite

I flip flop supplements (ready somewhere that it is better) 


Alot of people from what i gather feed way to much and way to often and they got some fat frogs.

I dont want fat frogs so I do 2x weekly and they are doing very well

If you do a search on feeding and supplementing you will quickly find out that everyone does it different
I just try to listen to the people with the most experience...


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 21, 2010)

excellent...I've been feeding everyday


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

If they are younger than six months I would recommend feeding every day.


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes...they are about 4 months old... I did some more searching after my first post and I found that once a day for younger frogs is good...thanks.


----------



## mamauv4plusfrogs (Mar 26, 2010)

I feed all mine(about 8 months) once per day at 20 per frog or twice a day with 10 ff per frog.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I feed my frogs every other day, which is keeping them nicely fed but not fat.


----------



## mamauv4plusfrogs (Mar 26, 2010)

how many are you feeding heatfreek?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

twice daily, they are so young!!!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I feed all my frogs once a day regardless of age. I'm pretty sure in the wild they eat at LEAST once a day, most likely they eat constantly in small quantities.(I have no proof of this, just me thinking out loud)


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

I feed daily as well and rotate 4 different supplement powders. Every morning my frogs are out foraging for food, so I indulge them. I figure that by feeding smaller quantities of dusted flies daily, they have a better percentage of acquiring a well-rounded balance of vitamins and minerals.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Regardless of age, twice a week. All of my enclosures are well seeded with isos, springtails and the like. Frogs in captivity tend to be massively overfed.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...n-overfeeding-split-beginners-discussion.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/9923-how-many-times-week-do-you-feed-your-frogs.html


----------

